# Cataract Surgery....Yes, or No



## Don M. (Nov 1, 2021)

I had my annual eye exam early this morning, and the doctor is recommending Cataract surgery.  I've noticed that while driving at night, the "white light" headlights on these newer vehicles are really distracting and cause an overly large "halo" effect, unless I look away as they approach.  

I ordered an anti-glare coating on the new glasses, and they should be here in a couple of weeks, so I'll try them out to see if that helps.  

Question....has anyone else had this surgery, and if so, did it help, and were there any problems?  How long was the recovery time, etc.?

With the holidays coming up, I doubt I will do anything until January/February...when I'd be pretty much staying home, anyway.


----------



## Knight (Nov 1, 2021)

Have had cataract surgery & the surgery to correct the shape of my eyeballs.  No pain with either. One eye corrected for distance one for up close.  That combination means excellent vision for reading & driving distance perception. As for driving at night, the "white light" headlights on these newer vehicles not a problem. 

It's actually interesting to be able to watch the surgeon remove the cataracts.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 1, 2021)

My mother had cataract surgery ten years ago. No complaints. Everything went well and she could see better. Good luck!


----------



## jujube (Nov 1, 2021)

Do extensive "due diligence " on the type of lenses you will be having implanted.  The type I got actually made the glare problem worse.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 1, 2021)

I know many people who had it done. Very short recovery period and all were happy with the results.


----------



## Pete (Nov 1, 2021)

Don M. said:


> I had my annual eye exam early this morning, and the doctor is recommending Cataract surgery.  I've noticed that while driving at night, the "white light" headlights on these newer vehicles are really distracting and cause an overly large "halo" effect, unless I look away as they approach.
> 
> I ordered an anti-glare coating on the new glasses, and they should be here in a couple of weeks, so I'll try them out to see if that helps.
> 
> ...


I had the same diagnosis but even at 75 am a devout chicken so I found a YouTube video of the entire procedure. I know everyone I have talked to say it is no pain and easy and the actual surgery only takes 10 minutes as shown in the video but I am still hesitant. I chose this video because the doctor is in my area, best of luck on your decision....


----------



## helenbacque (Nov 1, 2021)

My surgery was almost ten years ago.  Ended up with near perfect mono vision.  No glasses and I can read phone book size print.    BTW, I'm 88 yrs. old.  Highly recommend.


----------



## charry (Nov 1, 2021)

Yes ...or laser ....


----------



## Llynn (Nov 1, 2021)

I've had both eyes done and I consider the surgeries money well spent. I have always been far sighted so I had the doc put in lenses that retained my far sighted bias.  I am used to wearing glasses for reading.

A good friend had bifocal lenses put in and he has never been really pleased with the results.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 1, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Question....has anyone else had this surgery, and if so, did it help, and were there any problems? How long was the recovery time, etc.?


What you might be calling halo is what I call glare and driving at night was a problem. I had cataract surgery and was near instantly impressed, running around picking up things to read by tilting my head to look through that contraption. 

I went with the multi-focal lenses which were costly and do have a noticeable halo, but not bothersome for night driving. After 30 years of glasses, no more glasses and near 20-20, although the eye guy said I tested at 20-20. Maybe he needs his eyes fixed... dunno.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 1, 2021)

I've never been to an eye doctor except for  my husband when he was alive.   I know most everyone here had wonderful results and I don't mean to deter you in any way but I feel I have to tell you what happened to him.
We went to a local eye doctor and they rushed him through and set up cataract surgery right away.  They didn't ask him any questions or spend any time with him.
I asked my husband if we could get a second opinion..  I "didn't feel right" about what they said. He said "sure".
We drove to another city in NM and saw another eye doctor/surgeon and told her this was a second opinion before surgery.
She said, "You have a surgery date set up?  I can tell you, with 100% accuracy, that had you had this procedure, you would have been completely blind in both eyes!  You do not have cataracts!"
I debated telling you this because everyone seems so happy with their procedures, but maybe get a second opinion?


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2021)

I've had both eyes done. The regimen leading up to it is more annoying that than the actual procedure - these drops at this time of day and these drops at another time. Saw better for about 6 months, then my visison clouded up again. Had to have a capsulotomy done. Now it's getting cloudy again.


----------



## Knight (Nov 1, 2021)

jujube said:


> Do extensive "due diligence " on the type of lenses you will be having implanted.  The type I got actually made the glare problem worse.


What implants ? My cataract surgery didn't require implants only removal of the cataracts.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 1, 2021)

Knight said:


> What implants ? My cataract surgery didn't require implants only removal of the cataracts.


The cataracts are in the lens itself, which requires removal and then replacement.


----------



## Jules (Nov 1, 2021)

Llynn said:


> A good friend had bifocal lenses put in and he has never been really pleased with the results.



Buy the best quality you can afford. As far as the bifocal, these don’t get great reviews and they can’t be redone.  

Once the surgery is done in the first eye compare it to the blurry one.  You won’t believe the colours that your ‘new’ eye now sees.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2021)

I have cataracts too and getting worse.  I can't recommend anything because I'd be afraid of surgery on my own eyes.  It's up to you.


----------



## Shero (Nov 1, 2021)

I can only tell you of my experience. Cataract surgery is one of the safest surgeries done today. It takes only 20 or 30 minutes for the entire operation. You can go home a few hours after the surgery, with a shield on your eye and return the next day for that to be removed and the eye to be examined by the surgeon.

After surgery, there are a few safety things your doctor will tell you not to do and there is also a regime of three medications you have to take during the day for a few weeks to heal.

I have spent a lifetime in the water and two years ago was told I needed this type of surgery. I lost no time in having it and am so happy now. No problems!! Cataracts can make one go blind. I do not give advice but, would suggest you have no fear but go ahead.


----------



## Devi (Nov 1, 2021)

I had cataract surgery done in July. Since they were not replacing the eyeball itself, they asked where (at what distance) I wanted my focus to be. I chose about 4 feet because (don't laugh) that's how far away I sit from my computer monitor.

The surgery itself was no sweat. They gave me Versed to put me mostly "out"; as I always say, "Versed is your friend" — it's quite wonderful. I made the nurses laugh because I was saying "I'm high! I'm high!" ... as I hadn't been on any kind of drug for decades.

Results: perfect vision in one eye and near-perfect in the other. Everything that I had been seeing with a greenish tinge (because the cataracts were yellow) turned out to be a beautiful blue, etc.

I went through the eye drops, counting down the days until I was done.

I do not wear glasses anymore except for up close (as in 6 inches in front of my face), for which I wear some cheap reading glasses we happened to have. I also got a new "distance" prescription for my sunglasses, which I only wear in the car.

Anyway, I'm incredibly pleased with the surgery.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2021)

Pete said:


> I had the same diagnosis but even at 75 am a devout chicken so I found a YouTube video of the entire procedure. I know everyone I have talked to say it is no pain and easy and the actual surgery only takes 10 minutes as shown in the video but I am still hesitant. I chose this video because the doctor is in my area, best of luck on your decision....


I watched the video on Full Screen, thank you for posting it Pete.  I'm a chicken too, and kind of got the heebie jeebies, probably had my hand over my mouth for most of the video.  Very informative, and I would have that doctor if he was in my area and available.  I have Kaiser Permanente, so I would likely get whatever doctor they gave me.

I have an eye exam on Monday, not happy at all with my current glasses, I think my sight has worsened in the last two years that I wore them.  I've been told that there may be beginnings of macular degeneration and cataracts, but as of my last exams, nothing to warrant surgery.  Don't know know if my prescription will be stronger or if they tell me I need a procedure.  Hoping new glasses is all I'll need, plan to get one for general, one for reading and one for computer.  Progressives and bifocals did not make me happy, neither did the plastic lenses, plan to get glass next time.

Thanks again for the video, that doctor was very calm and seemed to know exactly what he was doing.  He was very comforting, although I think that woman is a lot braver than I am.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 1, 2021)

Llynn said:


> I've had both eyes done and I consider the surgeries money well spent. I have always been far sighted so I had the doc put in lenses that retained my far sighted bias.  I am used to wearing glasses for reading.
> 
> A good friend had bifocal lenses put in and he has never been really pleased with the results.


I've had both eyes done. I also elected long distance vision and am now allowed to drive without wearing glasses. I tried using just reading glasses but found them a pain because I was always putting them on and taking them off. I also tried a chain around my neck but the glasses kept slipping out of the chain.

In the end I returned to the multifocals because they can stay on my face all day and only come off when I choose, such as when I want to wear non prescription sunnies outdoors.

I did have one complication in one eye. Some film (scar tissue) formed over one lens but it was quickly and painlessly removed using a laser.

I look at it this way. If you do nothing about the cataracts you will slowly lose your sight. I choose not to go blind if there is a way to avoid it.


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 1, 2021)

I have had cataract surgery done on both of my eyes and my eye sight is very good. The recovery time was three days to one week of being very careful. Three types of eye drops for three weeks then one type of eye drops for four more weeks. I had my left eye done eight years ago because it was so bad I could not stand it anymore and I figured if something went wrong I would still have my right eye. The left eye surgery went very good and I am pleased with it. Then just four weeks ago I had cataract surgery on my right eye because the cataract got so bad I could not stand it any more and I have a good left eye if something went bad. But my right eye surgery had been verry good. I was given a perscription for new eye glasses buy my vision is good enough that I dont wear them unless I am driving a car or reading, they are bifocals. When I drive at night and a vehicle is coming at me with bright lights I close one eye and leave one eye open to see the road then when the vehicle passes I open the other eye and have good night vision again.


----------



## Chris21E (Nov 2, 2021)

In my case, no choice and made the mistake of viewing a video, took 3 times to get it done. They stopped my procedure because my heart rate went up.

I was pretty much blind, not put under for it, I remember it was like looking through a bad kaleidoscope. 

The result was instant. Went for basic lenses and a arm's length, I only need reads for my phone, not a computer.

This was done in 2015, mention to my doctor that did not want to die blind, they laugh... can still drive


----------



## Don M. (Nov 2, 2021)

Thanks for all the responses...I much prefer to hear the opinions of those who have gone through such a procedure, than just relying on what the doctor says.  It sounds like this surgery is working well for most people, and the results are well worth it.  My eyes aren't too bad yet, but I will be giving this procedure some serious consideration in coming weeks.   

Thanks again.


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 2, 2021)

Go for it.  I never knew how the colors had faded as my cataracts came on slowly.  After both eyes were done 2 weeks apart man the colors sure poped out.  Everything was so clear.  That was 20 years ago.

The surgery I had only took about 5 minutes in the room where they used the no-stitch method.  They did about 25 people that day in a huge room, we all laid in a hospital bed while they kept coming around every 5 minutes putting in numbing drops & others.  Right before they wheeled me into the procedure room they put something in our IVs to make us sleepy.  So I slept through the whole thing.  Woke up in the recovery room.

The reason I remember the time was when they started the sleepy IV I hit my stopwatch.  When I woke up in recovery it was 14 minutes later.


----------



## Knight (Nov 2, 2021)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> The cataracts are in the lens itself, which requires removal and then replacement.


Not with laser, this video should help explain.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 2, 2021)

Knight said:


> Not with laser, this video should help explain.


Your video nicely explains the quartering of the lens (cataracts) for removal. It does not show the replacement lens being installed.
Admittedly there are rare instances where laser surgery can remove cataracts without lens removal. Also secondary cataracts coming later can be addressed with laser surgery. 
[edited for clarity]


----------



## Knight (Nov 2, 2021)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> Your video nicely explains the quartering of the lens (cataracts) for removal. It does not show the replacement lens being installed.
> Admittedly there are rare instances where laser surgery can remove cataracts without lens removal. Also secondary cataracts coming later can be addressed with laser surgery.
> [edited for clarity]


What replacement lens? The cornea is sliced the cataract is removed.  Unless you are talking about the need for an IOL. That is something that a patient & their doctor need to discuss the need for.


----------



## Devi (Nov 2, 2021)

Huh. In my case, they took out the old lenses and put in new ones.


----------



## Chris21E (Nov 2, 2021)

I did not have a bad outcome, they did one eye a month later the other with the month of four different drops. No lasers, involved. 6 years later I see normal. 

Yes was nervous, but being blind for me was not an option, could not see before the procedure.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 2, 2021)

Knight said:


> What replacement lens? The cornea is sliced the cataract is removed.  Unless you are talking about the need for an IOL. That is something that a patient & their doctor need to discuss the need for.


Where do you think the cataract is?
Cataract surgery is also referred to as Lens Replacement Surgery. Kind of interchangeable.


----------



## Llynn (Nov 2, 2021)

When my cataracts had reached their worst, I was seeing everything through a cloudy yellowish filter. Of course it had taken so many years for my eyes to gradually reach this stage, I really didn't notice.  With my new lenses, I was shocked at how bright, vivid, and colorful the world was again.  It really is marvelous.


----------



## jujube (Nov 2, 2021)

I was awake for the surgery on my second eye and got to "see" the cataract disintegrate and the new lens slipped in. Really interesting.  

I was wide awake for both of my retina surgeries, but as the eyeball was partially collapsed, I didn't "see" anything.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 2, 2021)

jujube said:


> and got to "see" the cataract disintegrate and the new lens slipped in. Really interesting.


I remember something akin to a kaleidoscope, which was quite dazzling and made me wonder what drug was being used.


----------



## jujube (Nov 2, 2021)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> I remember something akin to a kaleidoscope, which was quite dazzling and made me wonder what drug was being used.


Probably Versed.  Under the influence of Versed, a clod of mud would be dazzling, at least for me.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Nov 4, 2021)

Don M. said:


> I had my annual eye exam early this morning, and the doctor is recommending Cataract surgery.  I've noticed that while driving at night, the "white light" headlights on these newer vehicles are really distracting and cause an overly large "halo" effect, unless I look away as they approach.
> 
> I ordered an anti-glare coating on the new glasses, and they should be here in a couple of weeks, so I'll try them out to see if that helps.
> 
> ...


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Nov 4, 2021)

unbelivaible piece of cake for me....one eye twice ...both eyes once....10  maybe 12 seconds of blue light done deal each time.......be miticiulous with the after care drops........can easliy see a mile....dont do much night driiving but it is the leds and not so much my eyes on that.......


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Nov 4, 2021)

absolutly ...yes.....secret is of course.....outstanding doctor........


----------



## J-Kat (Nov 6, 2021)

I'll probably have cataract surgery after the holidays.  I knew I had cataracts but it was not until recently that they began affecting my ability to see to drive.  I could see well enough to keep it between the lines but I couldn't see to read street signs or menu boards at drive thrus.  I got a new eyeglass prescription and took it to my usual store and they updated one lens and put it into my current frames so that eye is now 20/20.  I'm a little reluctant to have the surgery as I only have sight in one eye.  But, I know not doing it will have bad consequences.  I am reading about the options regarding the lens implants and am thinking I'll probably get the one for distance.  I'm used to wearing glasses to read, etc.


----------



## mrstime (Nov 6, 2021)

Don M. said:


> I had my annual eye exam early this morning, and the doctor is recommending Cataract surgery.  I've noticed that while driving at night, the "white light" headlights on these newer vehicles are really distracting and cause an overly large "halo" effect, unless I look away as they approach.
> 
> I ordered an anti-glare coating on the new glasses, and they should be here in a couple of weeks, so I'll try them out to see if that helps.
> 
> ...


Both DH and I have had cataract surgery, all I can say is it is no longer horrible being in a car at night, He reads constantly and no longer complains about dry , or tired eyes. Ours was done one eye at a time, and I am glad of that  we had the best eye surgeon in BC!


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Nov 9, 2021)

This was easily and by far the least procedure I have ever had...equal to and eye exam ...with dialated eyes....... relax....they do this hundred of times a day on thousands of people mostly us seniors......


----------



## Colleen (Nov 11, 2021)

My husband had both eyes done (separately) about 7 years ago and he has 20/30 distance without glasses. Unfortunately...he can't see a damn thing up close...haha. His doc told him to just buy a pair of cheaters for close up and that's what he uses. He had no problems with the surgery and he said it was a piece of cake. 

I had my eye exam on Tues. (hadn't been there in 2 1/2 years) and was so surprised that they don't dilate your eyes any more...YEA  I couldn't believe that my eyes have gotten better...not worse and my cataracts are "way back there". I didn't need new lenses because the new lenses I got 2 1/2 years ago were just right now. I never wore them when I got them because I couldn't adjust to the change in RX. Isn't that strange? I have 20/20 close up with bifocals but I have to have things very close to me. However, I don't have any middle clarity. Everything is blurry. Can't have everything, I guess.


----------



## Remy (Nov 12, 2021)

I had the surgery done within the last year. I didn't get any corrective implants since my insurance didn't cover them. I was having trouble seeing print on the TV such as during the news and instead of halos when driving in the dark the lights stared out.

I can see better with prescription glasses now. First surgery went well. Second they had trouble getting the IV in and I'm convinced it wasn't in properly and that much of that medication went into my tissue instead of my vein. I remember, to my knowledge the entire second surgery where I remember little of the first one. 

Worst part was that after the second surgery my prescription glasses were obsolete. I couldn't see anything with them and they don't even do your exam for new glasses for weeks after the surgery. I realized I could see distance with my prescription reading glasses and then I put those clip on magnifying lenses from the craft store to see close up. That saved me until I got the new prescription glasses.

I was a bit ticked off over that as they told me to just get readers (no they didn't work) and never told me my eye sight could be that bad after the surgery before I could get the new glasses. If I hadn't figured out what worked for me I would have been SOL. It's just another way you seem to be an object and not a person with different needs when it comes to medical stuff. My prescription is complex. They should know that and take it into consideration.

But I needed it and I'm glad it's done.


----------

